# 72BF African mix update



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there.
A few recent changes of stocking, and some have grown a bit. 
This "all-male" setup actually has 2 females - Yellow Lab and Tropheus moorii Sunset, both have hold a few times. I managed to save the latest batch of some nice healthy lab babies. 

Video - or http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd80 ... I_2028.flv


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

nice... I like the last pic... great color...

is that a flat background? Looks quite 3d... nice.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

it is 3d. click on "tanks" button within my post to see more detials.
Thx. Nelson


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

a night view


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

how about some inhabitants...


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... what is this fish???
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd80 ... G_4291.jpg


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

GREAT LOOKING FISH !!!! GREAT COLORS !!!! GREAT TANK !!!!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

what is this one?! excellent looking fish!

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd80 ... G_4321.jpg


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

bou said:


> wow... what is this fish???
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd80 ... G_4291.jpg


 Bi-color 500



non_compliance said:


> what is this one?! excellent looking fish!
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd80 ... G_4321.jpg


 Placidochromis Johnstoni "Kachimungi"

Thanks for the comments.

Nelson


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

You have a nice tank decor set-up and a good variety of fish with good colorization! 8)


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

NZ1001 said:


> bou said:
> 
> 
> > wow... what is this fish???
> ...


I just looked at that fish again.. WANT!!!!










really.... how much for your fish tank? hehe...


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow @ the 3rd pic










One of the best and most colorful tanks and fish selection I've seen on here!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful tank, fish and photos. The third picture is my new desktop wallpaper! :thumb:


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks much for the comments.  
Thx. Nel


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

non_compliance said:


> I just looked at that fish again.. WANT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute ****... :lol:

The bule on this fish has an overall greenish appearence, more so than the below video shows. Very peaceful, too.
A short vid - 
http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd80 ... I_2031.flv

Thx. Nel


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

wow.. that fish is just awesome... really nice. Your tank is great too.. Looks like your fish have a lot of attitude too the way they show so much... etc...


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Does the tropheus fit in with the group, i.e., aggression?


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

It's been 6-7 months. The 2 Tropheus mostly mind their own business. The Ikola male has been pretty mild with the Moori female, when horny, he does burst out a few chases to the easier targets.

Thx. Nel


----------



## max77 (Jan 2, 2009)

This is definetly one of or my favorite African tanks I have seen on any website. You have done an amazing job and someday I will have a tank like that. By the way what is the blue fish with the orange streaked tail.

Awesome
max


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

very beautiful set up. I am atemping to make a very colorful arrangment as well. 
I see you have 1 frontosa in there! does he/she cause any problems by himself?
i love fronts, but was already afraid to pay such a high price for a fish then have him distroy my community tank.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks much for the comments.

The blue fish with the orange streaked tail is Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara, AKA FlameTail.

I believe this Front is a male, and I hope he'll become a "small guy"... Provided enough tank space, aggression usually is not an issue for Fronts, but eating their tankmates.
I think an average/smaller female may work out long term.


----------

